# Thread about the WEATHER?



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy ****! You can't even talk about the weather on APC!

Well, that's what happens any time you have more than 2 moderators respond to any thread!!!!!!

Go ahead. You watch. Test the theory. 

More than 2 moderators on your thread. Just say goodbye!

Holy crap, 2 or more adults can't even talk about the weather. 

Stick to fish and plants. Okay.

Rain, snow, sunshine, cold or hot weather ----- oh noooooooo.........


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Weatehr was fine, but when the thread started hitting religion, politics and other stuff another mod thought it was going to far and shut it down. 

We all didn't agree but hey that the story.

So lets not get so smart and call it just a weather conversation cause you saw it spread as well. If it was restrained to "Rain, snow, sunshine, cold or hot weather" there would have been no issues.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

My inside source, Chicken Little, said the sky would fall today.

It surely has. Not sure if it's bits of clouds, powdered sugar, cocaine, or snow....but something is falling.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, please don't start muck-raking here. How many religions and nationalities is it OK to slander before locking a thread is acceptable? Do not turn it into a power trip, thats ridiculous.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jim,
We know you are passionate about your views. You have honest reactions to to what you see. 

While that is admirable, and you are standing up for what you believe in, things have to be kept friendly. There's a reason that Religion, Politics and work are verboten in the wardroom of a ship.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Holy ****! You can't even talk about the weather on APC!
> 
> Well, that's what happens any time you have more than 2 moderators respond to any thread!!!!!!
> 
> ...


There is a technique in verbal conversations in customer service that goes something like this.

After the speaker has spoken, the receiver then repeats back to the speaker what the receiver THINKS they heard - to VERIFY they actually heard OR if the speaker ACTUALLY *meant* to say something else. Couples do it all the time. It is called miscommunication. Or clarification.

That technique needs to utilized more often on APC. How many times has a member been pounced upon because someone had a knee jerk reaction to something they read.

In the above posts, your reactions are just LOADED. I am not even going to touch what the specifics are. But that is what they are - knee jerk reactions. If you see something that you think is 'not friendly' why not take the time to REALLY LISTEN to what the person is trying to say. It is possible that the *READER* misunderstood what was said or posted.

How about a sense of humor?

I just find it incredibly sad that drunk or sober college students can have conversations about absolutely everything under the sun but grown adults with a keyboard cannot.

Or how about this: Next time you see a post or thread or conversation that you don't like; tell the poster and wait and actually read the posters response. Maybe there was a misunderstanding. If they out and out come back and get abusive - post a link to a forum or website where you think the conversation can be continued? To whatever website you truly think may be appropriate for it.

But to shut down a thread just because you disagree with what was said is like the thought police. You don't like what you think - they are thinking (even if you misunderstood them) or are uncomfortable with their ideas. What is that? You are an adult. And if you are not, then maybe you should just state that you are under the age of 18 years old.

If there is one thing that New York State could share is this: We are SUCH a diverse state with ALL KINDS OF different people (the entire globe) that we learn to appreciate our differences. It is what gives life flavor. Diversity. It is a good thing. So is thinking for yourself. Even if your best friend does not agree with you.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Tell ya what Jimbo, you run the site. You deal with 15+ mods and their personalities, you deal with 2 people offended and crying really loud in PM to one post thats not really offensive to 99.999999999999% of the others. 

I'm getting sick of all the whiners, you too now.

GOODBYE!!!

I QUIT


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Why not just delete the offending posts? It's a bit more work but it keeps the topic open. This isn't complaining, just tossing out an idea. The mods here do their job and do it well.

As a mod for a major board, I delete around 100 posts each week that are off-topic, abusive, etc. On top of that there's the dishing out of warnings, bans, long drawn out discussions over why they were warned, etc. Comparing this site to the one I mod is night and day. What we delete in a few days is what this entire board deals with in a month. Heavy traffic and immature kids will do that.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> As a mod for a major board


 You do that and go to school for Pharmacy? Wow! Which one? Maybe some threads should be redirected there?



> You deal with 15+ mods and their personalities, you deal with 2 people offended and crying really loud in PM to one post thats not really offensive to 99.999999999999% of the others.


 Okay, there is a WHOLE other story there. I am sorry I don't understand. Maybe there is somewhere else that you can explain or clarify that.

And I pitch and promote this Website to every hobbyist and store I can come across. Heck, if I could get the 'official' brand poster or flyer - I would take that to the stores too.

You are right. I don't know anything about what you do. I am sorry about that. But I am listening.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> you deal with 2 people offended and crying really loud


Please tell me that you don't really shut down a thread when only 2 people are offended do you?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Please move this thread to the Supporting Members Thread.

There is obviously MUCH more to this than should be...... elsewhere.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

As i didnt follow what happened in the previously talked about thread. there are some things that just dont belong on this type of forum. Sex and religion, and anything vulgar, abusive, threatening, or any other attack on a person's personal life. Its just not appropriate and the mod's do not need to explain why a thread is locked or not because of this. If you want to sit with your friends and chat about those things then go ahead. When you are dealing with massive amounts of people from all over the place in a format where ones body language or tone cannot influence the words typed, you just cannot allow those things to continue. I being a admin of my own forum have to deal with these things also.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Bottom line: *APC is a place to discuss plants and aquascapes. Like all discussions, the water bucket conversations must take in consideration the views of all members of this wonderful community. There are other specific forums on the Internet to discuss the more controversial topics such as Politics, Religion, and ethics. No matter how light hearted, humorous, or cordial the intent of the discussion, APC is not a place to discuss these topics.

With that said, let's return our focus to planted aquarium keeping. Thank you for understanding.

-John N.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Got your attention did I?

As other have so eloquently written in the previous two posts there is a loss of intent when reading flat text vs a face to face discussion. I've met some of you and sorta know from the quality of the text what the intended tone might be. 

That said, lets try to keep APC to what we do, and leave a lot of the extraneousness stuff out. Please, by all means join a local club as well as the AGA and come to the conventions. At those venues you will find some us and then we can discuss face to face all the wild and woolly stuff that we try to leave off APC. 

BTW..... I'm not leaving so fast 

Nathan


----------

